# ifukube and debussy close relative seperated at birth musically speaking



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

When i heard ifukube Ritmica Ostinata it felt like some of Debussy master work...
Is ifukube the Debussy of the japanese composers the version on naxos is very good
i should mention it.

Thus meaning if you like Claude Debussy master work you should at least have a lisen at the afored mention Ritmica Ostinata you wont be disapointed.

I love this cd called Sinfonia tapkaara the pianist Ekaterina Saranceva is top notch.


----------

